# Scottish (Fife) Bump Buddy wanted - Due Sept :)



## fifemum85

Hi there. I'm from Fife, a second time mum. I'm looking for a bump buddy due around the same time to chat to, txt, compare pregnancies etc.
I'm due 21st September, not sure what I'm having yet. Gut feeling it's another girl, but shall see :)

Thanks x x


----------



## mummyx2

Hi, Im in Inverness if thats any use?

Im due on 17th September found out yday its a boy, i also have a 2 year old and 5 year old both boys.

How is your pregnancy going? 

xx


----------



## Weeplin

I don't think I'm much use as I'm due beginning of August but I just wanted to say hello to another Scottish Mum!....Hello!!


----------



## Lisa1981

Yet another Scottish mum to be saying Hello. I'm from Falkirk and we're due Oct 14th.


----------



## scots_mum

Im not due until Oct 2nd roughly but just saying hello as im in Scotland too (scottish borders)


----------



## Nanaki

Hi Fife, as you know already that you have posted my thread. Am due on 18th and few days behind you! Hows ur pregnancy go along? X


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. I'm fife as well. First baby for me due august 11th.
xx


----------



## darkangel1981

Hello.. im fife too... :) due 18th sept


----------



## E&L's mummy

im near st. andrews and due 29th sep but will be a bit earlier as an elective section. this is baby number 4 for us. xx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi ladies, didn't expect so many replies. Lol! Most ppl I have spoken to on here are from England, Wales etc. How are you all doing? Pregnancies all going fine?
I'm good, tired today though. (Whoever said you have more energy in 2nd trimester, in my case, was sooo wrong lol!)
A bit about me - I'm 25 from near Leven, Fife. I have a 4 year old daughter Natalie. (Her pregnancy was a breeze compared to this one) I live with my fiance Daniel and this LO will be his 1st baby. We also have 2 cats and my oldest, Misty is pregnant too! So poor Daniel has to put up with two moody women hehe! This is my 4th pregnancy, but 2nd viable one. We lost 2 last yr at 6 weeks :( I have no idea what we are having, but scan is today at 4.20pm (rediculous time, I know!) I have, after many weeks of moaning, talked Daniel into finding out the sex so fingers crossed we get to know. I have a gut feeling it's a girl - but will see :) Natalie is v excited about being a big sister and seeing baby scan. 
Pregnancy so far has had ups and downs. Ive shown a lot earlier, bbs have grown a lot, don't fit many of my normal clothes. :( Cravings - cherries, cheese, ice poles, scotch eggs. Downs - Heartburn (a lot), sickness at the start, exhausted, low immune system, migraines and recently Sciatica. Ups - V strong kicks, good heartbeat on doppler, etc

Hope to hear from you all soon and hear your stories :)

Lisa x


----------



## Nessabella

Another fifer here popping in to say hello :flower:

Due 1st of September... cannot wait!! woohoo x


----------



## darkangel1981

hope your scan went ok today...

This is my first pregnancy... im struggling alot at the mo.. work is killing my legs lol My tummy seems to be getting a hard time too.. can only eat small amounts... and i feel hungry alot of the time... :(

It's def a bumpy ride but i wouldn't change it for the world...


----------



## fifemum85

HI there Nessabella, where in Fife r ya? Congrats! A baby boy, u must be so excited.

Hi there DarkAngel1981, I hope you're keeping ok. What do you work as? In some cases you can take Maternity leave early. I did with my DD as sitting behind a desk in call centre was causing back problems. Doc wrote me off work up until Maternity leave was due. Have you been sick a lot? Best to eat little often apparently (this baby likes lots most of the time. An appetite like Dad. lol!) They give you a hard time, but it's worth it in the end. Labour is the easy part, not too long I'm sure it'll fly in.
Scan went really well. Baby was v active. Heartbeat was good, everything where it should be, etc. Got told the sex but I'm gonna post pic on another thread to see if ppl can guess, then I'll reveal. :) CAn't wait to finally buy a colour though, too many whites and creams hehe! x


----------



## E&L's mummy

oh no fair!! share lol.


----------



## fifemum85

I'll post pic and u can have a guess. I was clueless abt what to look for etc, but some ppl are pretty good at guessing. When is ur scan E&L's mummy? U have any idea what you're having? Does it get easier the more children you have? We are having another soon after this one, but not sure how age gaps will work out x x


----------



## fifemum85

K scan pic is my avatar. Have no idea how to post a pic on here so...........................................................................................I'm on team............................................................PINK again! :D x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. Congrats on your baby girl. We're team pink as well. We found out at our 20 week scan, 6 weeks ago, time flies! My pregnancy has went alright so far, no sickness or anything else really so can't complain so far. Although, I do get pretty tired. I'm 27 and lived just outside Kirkcaldy most of my days, now I'm the other side of fife.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Aww congrats! glad your pregnancy is going well. You'll be having kicks non stop now eh? Exciting times :) U happier where you moved to? We lived in Kirkcaldy for almost 2 years but moved this year near Leven. Miss the shops and Tonys, Happy Days but nearer family so a lot happier :)
How are you getting on with names? Havent really thought of girl names, so struggling lol! x


----------



## E&L's mummy

ive got my anomaly one on the 18th but we had a private one last weekend and team pink for me again too. that makes 4 lol. errrmmm im not sure it gets easier as such. you get more confident in your abilities which means things seem easier, if you get what i mean. im not sure how its gonna be when nugget arrives tho as there is only a 15 mth gap, last time was 21mths and that was tough, but think a lot of that was just my daughter, she has her moments.

think we are gonna have to sort out a coffee and cake meet sometime hun xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I was convinced we were having a boy so just had boy names, we have got a few girl names just now like Iris, Isabella, Clara and a few more but I haven't decided 100% will just wait till she arrives. I moved as this is where my fiancé is from but I like it here, we have been here 2 and a half years now.
xx


----------



## Tanni_Pants

Hello Ladies !! :hi:
Not from Fife...but a crappy wee town in Ayrshire :haha:
Due 30th September 
Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## cherryness

Hi im in fife too. due 14th october :) I can share my ups - feeling movement now, heard heartbeat on doppler, first scan was perfect no problems, and feeling very excited 

Downs - Bad morning sickness during first tri, i also suffer migraines which have got worse :( and i have ocular ones too (i see stars in my vision before i take the migraine), indigestion, acid reflux (ew) and constipation bouts ! (again ew)

this is my first baby :)


----------



## fifemum85

E&L's mummy said:


> ive got my anomaly one on the 18th but we had a private one last weekend and team pink for me again too. that makes 4 lol. errrmmm im not sure it gets easier as such. you get more confident in your abilities which means things seem easier, if you get what i mean. im not sure how its gonna be when nugget arrives tho as there is only a 15 mth gap, last time was 21mths and that was tough, but think a lot of that was just my daughter, she has her moments.
> 
> think we are gonna have to sort out a coffee and cake meet sometime hun xx

Hi again, Congrats on another baby girl! R u excited? Think things might be easier this time around, as I'm not clueless on babies lol! When I had Natalie, I didn't have a clue how to change her etc and midwives weren't much help. Natalie's looking forward to being a big sister and helping with feeds, changes, etc :) You truly must have the patience of a saint raising your daughters so close together. Well done! :)
Yeah will def arrange a meet sometime. My time these days is spent decorating Nursery (while I'm still able) and taking Natalie to parks, beach, etc. Will be a nice change :)

*Scottishmum2B* Hope you are keeping well. I can definitely relate to having no girl names. lol! Love those names though, Clara is lovely. We've finally agreed on our name. Natalie picked it to be completely honest though lol! Charlotte May Wilson :) She'll probably be Charlie for short. The middle name is after my fiance's nana May who passes away May last year. Think we're def sticking to it :D Hows your symptoms? You started buying baby things in yet, or waiting? x

Congrats and welcome *Tanni_pants* and *Cherryness* Hope your pregnancies are going well. Have never heard of ocular migraines but they def don't sound good. Some bad symptoms there but the good ones are def all postive. It's amazing hearing the heartbeat, especially when you don't feel so good. Keep us updated :) Had a horrible eww moment this morning when I woke up. I looked down and had been leaking milk out of one breast. Not pleasant :( Hopefully it won't continue, really dont want to wear breastpads the rest of pregnancy lol! My OH of course found it highly amusing! Men! lol! x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

That name is great fifemum!
To be honest, I haven't had that many symptoms, touch wood! For the first 14 weeks I would feel sick when I got hungry but that passed. Now I just feel pretty tired by late afternoon, it's probably all the weight I have put on and am carrying around, not used to it! Apart from that, I'm feeling ok, again, touch wood it stays like this! :)
How about yourself? Are you keeping ok?
We started buying little things here and there after our 20 week scan, so we have a few things now. The bigger things (cot and pram) have been bought and just waiting to get picked up nearer the time. We are concentrating on decorating the nursery and I also have a few other rooms in the house to decorate. I have decided now would be a good time to start that! Silly me, I should have left the rooms alone rather than give myself and my fiancé all this extra work! :)
xx


----------



## Peachy724

fifemum85 said:


> Hi there. I'm from Fife, a second time mum. I'm looking for a bump buddy due around the same time to chat to, txt, compare pregnancies etc.
> I'm due 21st September, not sure what I'm having yet. Gut feeling it's another girl, but shall see :)
> 
> Thanks x x

Im in Dundee :) this is my second aswell and im due the 7th Sep but will be getting a c-section at 39 weeks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nessabella

fifemum85 said:


> HI there Nessabella, where in Fife r ya? Congrats! A baby boy, u must be so excited.

Hello :flower:

Im in Kirkcaldy just now but moving in the next few months back to my wee home village where my family are :) 

Congrats on :pink: x


----------



## fifemum85

Hi *Scottishmum2b* congrats on a smooth pregnancy :) You are def one of the lucky ones. What's your theme for nursery? You'll have to post some pics when you're done :) Still have to get cot and nursery furniture, bottles, nappies and monitor. Have clothes, pram etc. You've def given your fiance a challenge, decorating a few rooms in the space of a few weeks lol! Good luck x x
Congrats *Peachy724*! You looking forward to being a mum again? Do you know what you're having?

Hi *Nessabella*, how are you? Kirkcaldy is a nice place. You looking forward to moving? Guess it'll be handy being neat family when baby is here. That's why we moved back here. 
Lisa x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. Well I was going for a rainforest theme but then decided against it. We have painted the room lime green with bright pink accessories. I hope it's nice when it's done anyway. How about your nursery, what arebyou doing? Is your other daughter helping prepare for the new arrival?
I def am lucky with not having too many symptoms. It will just be my luck to breeze through the pregnancy and have a hellish labour! :) Although, I have put on a lot of weight so far, and I will still have a lot to put on in the next 12ish weeks to go. :(
xx


----------



## cherryness

Iv not had any leaky boob issues thank god haha! Feeling better nowadays and not had a migraine for a week *YAY* thats amazing since i normally have 4 or 5 a week at one stage.... 

Baby has decided its gonna be an active jellybean and kick the hell out of me when awake. Sometimes quite sore ! It kicked my cervix 5 times in a row :S anyone else share this weird experience? Lol 

Hope your keeping well ! x


----------



## cherryness

Scottishmum you are organised! I've only just got the crib ordered last saturday. Still agonising over the choice of a new pram which is waaay expensive or just getting a second hand one :S

So now I have a box of 0 -3 month old vests and cardies (second hand) , a crib and a bouncy chair. I feel like iv bought loads already as i havent had my 20 week scan. Im worrying about something being wrong even though its probs not very likely. still ... cant help worrying  i worry about everything too much :S


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi cherryness. I felt the same before my 20 week scan and everything was perfectly fine when I went so don't worry. :) 
I am quite organised i suppose, it's def not like me! :) I went for a second hand pram as I got a really good one for a great price. The way I think, the money I save can go towards other things for the baby. I need to start getting the essentials now, nappies, clothes, bottles etc.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi ladies, hope you are all well and babies are behaving lol! :) 
*Scottishmum2b* you are def lucky, having few symptoms. I'm sure labour will be fine too. Your nursery sounds fab! You'll have to post some pics soon :) Have a thread open to see people's nurseries. Decided to let my fiance pick the theme as it's his firstborn (I may regret it later lol!) He's a bit of a geek so it's Mario and Yoshi :D Loving it so far, and it's keeping me busy. Natalie has been helping too. The link is www.photobucket.com/fifemum85 I think. Have half of the room done so far, have ordered yoshi toys, and the mobile is getting there too. We used Natalie's old Winnie the Pooh one, removed the pooh toys and added mushroom, a yoshi, star, etc. Pics will be up soon :) The cot has been ordered so should have the room done in abt 5 weeks. Still to buy bottles, nappies, steriliser and monitor.
What pram did you go for? We picked up a second hand one too (looks fairly new) on Gumtree. The Mamas and Papas Ultima 9 in 1. RRP around £600 and we got ours for £120 with carseat, changing bag, footmuff, raincovers, a new mattress etc. Preloved is another good site. Have saved money so can get the cot and furniture new. Def the way to go :) What have you been up to?
Have spent most of the week decorating. Daft me said to the landlord not to bother decorating when living rm got plastered cos we would later. The colour was driving me crazy so I conned my fiance into decorating hehe! I painted the top half white (or as much as I could reach) when he was at shops, so when he cm back he had to finish the job. We then went on to paint skirting board, daido rail and bottom half haha! Glad it's done now though.
*Cherriness* hope you're keeping well hun. No harm in stocking up before scan, will save you loads later. Don't worry about the scan hun, I'm sure baby will be fine. He/she sounds v active so if something was wrong you'd know. Have had the same problem with kicks tbh. She is v active at night. Fiance treated me to pics and Pirates of the Caribbean last night and she kicked all the way through it. Thought I'd get a sleep when I gt home, but she had other ideas. Between her acrobatics and loo trips I had about 4 hours sleep. Reassuring that she's healthy and active but the lack of sleep is just crazy. When is your scan? Are you finding out baby's sex? Keep us updated :) x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

That is a great theme for a nursery, I'm really liking that. I wasn't very adventurous at all! :)
I went for a britax pram, i'm not sure of the model though, can't quite remember. It's at my parents house the now. It looks brand new and it was under £100, so I'm happy enough.
Well we have almost finished the living room now, although the painting I done at the weekend has cracked so I'm not a happy bunny! :) I have to rub it down and repaint. A hassle I can't be bothered with. But we will get there, eventually! I see you have caught the decorating bug as well. I'm just jealous your living room is finished. :)
I'm starting to get really tired again, and I think all the growing has put pressure on my ribs as they are starting to hurt. Oh the joys of pregnancy. :) Only 7 1/2 weeks of work left, I can't wait. Roll on maternity leave!
xx


----------



## cherryness

Iv got my scan this friday in the morning !! So exciting :) my husband is literally dancing with excitement lol! Baby is a little minx in the morning so im guessing its gonna be rolling around a ton when they scan me. Seems to be very active in the morning and at evening/night. Kicks are much stronger now and sometimes its caught me unaware by kicking me in the cervix! :haha: VERY ODD SENSATION!

. Now got a crib and baby bouncy seat, with many teddies that were mine but have been donated to baby haha  the room is looking nice but we havent decorated yet ... we want to wait for the gender reveal on friday lol. 

I love your idea for your nursery fifemum85 ! So original! Definately very personal , I love it :D 

Suffering really badly with acid reflux, its a nightmare. Keep having mini - :sick: all the time :( tomato based sauces are a no no. even pizza upsets me... im gutted because i LOVE pizza :( and cramps in my hand too. Plus more recently my pelvis feels stiff and sore? especially if iv been rushing around doing housework... i can hardly bend down :S 

Ah the joys!


----------



## scot_17

I am from south east fife and due on October 11!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi Scot_17. Welcome. I hope you are keeping well.
xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hi just checking in to see how you are doing. x


----------



## Lisa1981

Hey Ladies, hope you are all well. 

Cherryness - just wanted to say that I'm also due on the 14th of October and have our 20 week scan this Friday morning. I can't wait, so excited to find out what we're having so I can get more prepared. Not bought any of the big thats that we need yet. I can't wait to get started on the nursery - I think we're going to do an underwater theme with loads of fishes if its a boy and a pink and orange butterfly theme if its a girl.


----------



## fifemum85

Hi ladies, hows everyone and their bumps? Soz haven't been on last few days. Made the mistake of going out in that horrible weather Monday and Natalie and I caught the cold! :(Needless to say, nursery and rest of the house and shopping has been on hold. Hoping to catch up over the weekend though. Sleep is also rare at the mo. Have a shaped pillow for support but can never get comfy! I usually sleep on my front or back, and both are a no go. Boo!
*Cherryness* hope you're feeling little better. Excited for your scan, fingers crossed you find out what you're having and baby is well :) Think you may have a lot of hair on baby when he/she arrives. Joys of heartburn lol! :) The cervix kicks are strange, feels like your winded for a few seconds huh. The ribs will be a stranger sensation when the time comes :)
Hi Scot_17, congrats! Hope you are well. 11th of Oct is my bday too! hehe! Was kinda paranoid in the beginning I'd be sharing it with baby as the 1st EDD worked out if I went a wk overdue it'd be my OH's bday and 2 weeks over would land on mine lol! Luckily thats not the case now. When is your scan?
*ScottishMummy2B* how are you? Hows the living room coming along. That's no so good about the paint peeling, more hard work. I'm sure it'll be fab when it's finished. What is your nursery like? Congrats on getting your pram at such a great price. It'll probably last longer than some of the newer models out there. I bought new with Natalie and it fell to bits in a few months! Ended up getting a buggy suitable for newborn up. Not making that mistake again lol! How is bump, you'll be feeling feet caught in your ribs by now eh? Lol! Maternity leave will be good, you can get all the things you need, finish nursery, and best of all rest when you need to :) Not long... :D
*E&L's mummy* hope you are also well. What have you been getting up to? Been a while. lol! Hows bump and the rest of your family?
Welcome *Lisa 1981* Good luck with your scan today! Your themes sound lovely. Keep us updated. x x


----------



## cherryness

Hi all ! 

Just had my scan today and baby is perfectly healthy ! :D sooooo relieved about that. His tummy was a little over average but still perfectly healthy in range so no worries there! Plus hes measuring at 20 weeks 4 days instead of 20 weeks bang on. I guess hes a bigger baby lol !

Also ! .... Its a BOY ! :D so that means my name choice of alexander (alex for short) will be used ! 

*Fifemum* im the same. I normally sleep on my stomach :( and if i lie on my back it just makes him go crazy mad ! Normally resulting in many kicks in the cervix ... hmph. 

*Lisa1981* how did your scan go ? :D


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Cherryness, congratulations on you baby boy. :) I bet it's relief everything went well and he's a healthy baby. It's a great feeling! :)
I love the name Alexander. It's also my dads name. :)
xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi Fifemum, I'm doing alright thanks. Oh yes, the little monkeys limbs, or some part of her body, are lodged in my ribs quite a lot. I look daft rubbing at it and stretching to get her to change positions. :)
That's not so good you and your girl have been chocked with the cold, I hope you are both feeling a lot better.
Aw, what I would do for a good nights sleep these days! :) Being comfortable is a thing of the past! I'm not asking for much, just a few hours of uninterrupted sleep would be nice. I suppose it's just practice for when the baby is here. :)
Well my nursery hasn't had much more work done to it. The walls are painted lime green and I have bought the material for my mum to make curtains for it. I still have to get skirting boards and stain them, once that is done, I can get the carpet and get it fitted. I still have to get the shelves and black out blind. I really need to get my finger out. :)
7 weeks and counting until my maternity leave, I can't wait. :)
So how's your bump coming along? Is your decorating all done apart from the nursery?
xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

im plodding along thanks hun, having an absolute nightmare trying to find a car sutible in our budget (which is practically non existant :sad: ). its really getting to me, i need to have it sorted before i have this baby. my dad seems to think we dont need it till after ive had the baby so there's no rush..... ermm how are we gonna get 6 of us in a 5 seat car dad??????
sorry im moaning arent i lol. gonna go drown my sorrows in a cuppa tea and might even break out the choc digestive!


----------



## Lisa1981

Quick post from my phone. Cherryness my scan went well and we found out that we're also having a boy! Been shopping already and bought some cute boys bits and pieces to add to all the neutral things I have. Hope everyone is doing well. Lx


----------



## cherryness

*lLisa1981* Congrats on joining the boy team lol! Glad your scan went well. I went shopping too lol ! bought him a tigger outfit (winnie the pooh's friend) and a blanket and towel :) so exciting!


----------



## fifemum85

*Scottishmum2b* the nursery sounds like it'll be fab. Will all be a rush when baby comes. Glad you've not long til your Maternity Leave though. :) The decorating is on hold. Need to decorate hall, my room, kitchen and bathroom but think I'll maybe get hall done before baby is here if I'm lucky. Done some more of nursery yesterday. Still feel terrible but it was stressing me out. Need most of it done for cot etc coming in 5 wks. All just stress, but will be worth it when its done. 
Had even less sleep lately as my cat Misty has been showing signs of going into labour. Had 3 hours sleep taking shifts with my OH on couch cos she likes someone there when she has kittens. Lol! Of course, no kittens yet! Shes just breathing heavy and following me everywhere :)
*E & L'sMummy* that's no so good hun, have you tried Gumtree or Preloved.com? they sometimes have good prices for cars. Can def see your point, you'll need one before LO is here. Especially in case you go in early lol! Will keep fingers crossed for you :) How's bump?
Congrats *Lisa1981* and *Cherryness* on finding out your Team Blue. There are some gorgeous outfits for boys out there. Glad to hear yous are all happy and healthy. It's nice to finally buy some colours eh? Was getting fed up seeing a sea of neutral outfits when I looked through baby stuff bought. Must admit I also couldn't resist Tigger stuff. It's adorable! How have yous been feeling? Bumps nice and active?

Off to catch up on rest before another night of kitten watch lol! Take care and spk soon x x


----------



## Meldy84

Hi another Scottish mum to be, I am from perth and due on the 11/11/11

Good luck to everyone on their pregnancies

xx


----------



## lilashwee

im from fife too not as far along as everyone else though x


----------



## E&L's mummy

thanks hun. yeah looked at autotrader, ebay, exchange and mart too. our budget is only £2000 which really limits us but we saw a Mulitpla today which altho is very odd looking, its soooooooooooooooo practical. can get all 4 girls in, us and luggage/double pushchair or the dog. it was a lovely little garage too. the owner was soo helpful etc. i dont know what to do, esp as anything else we have looked has been a bit over budget or not quite right ie no boot space etc etc.

bump is......bump lol. get kicks now and then but nothing regular, starting to expand a bit and bought some new bras today to fit the slightly larger :boobies: in.
im just sortof getting on with it. move house end june, need to get car sorted and then i can have a baby lol and i think thats why i dont really feel pregnant yet iyswim.
hows tricks with you?? xxx


----------



## scot_17

Hi my scan was last tues and everything was fine! She wasn't too sure but she said probably a girl!


----------



## fifemum85

Congrats and welcome *Meldy84* and *lilashwee*, nice to hv new faces. How are you keeping? Any ideas what yous are having? Preferences?
Congrats to *Scot_17*! Glad scan went well hun! Welcome to Team Pink :) Have you bought anything pink yet? The day I found out (as much as I said I wouldn't be), I was on Next, Matalan, Asda, Tesco sites looking at all the girl's outfits hehe! :D
*E & L's Mummy* that car sounds great for yous. Is the price in your budget though? You looking forward to moving? I'm sure everything will work out fine before baby is here. Kinda know what you mean on the not feeling preg yet. I know we're nearly into 3rd trimester, but think it won't sink in really til I have house all organised, nursery done and my hospital bag ready hehe! Bump is v active, growing a fair bit. (Well bigger than i was with my daughter anyway) The extra weight is taking some getting used to and sleep is proving impossible. I get 3 hours most nights.Heartburn Ive learned to live with cos Gaviscon isnt doing anything :( Rant over lol!
My cat finally had he kittens lastnight around 9pm. She's had 5 black ones, theyre gorgeous! Having to seperate my older kitten (Josie) from a previous litter as she keeps growling. I'm sure she'll come around soon though to having more kittens in the house.
Hoping to get out of the house this weekend and stock up on nappies while Pampers coupons etc are still in date. Also need a new bra, no idea what size I am...have shot up from a 34C to a 36D, now I'm outgrowing those. Lol! With DD I went up to a 34D final couple of weeks of pregnancy. This one is costing a fortune :)
Hope you are all keeping well, keep me updated. Spk soon x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hey. How are you all doing?
Are you keeping all the kittens? We have a dog. We considered breeding her but I would worry too much who the puppies went to so I'm jut going to get her spayed. Hopefully get her done the first week I am off on maternity leave so I can be home with her. :)
Heartburn is really getting to me now, what do you ladies recommend? I haven't tried anything yet just been putting up with it.
I now have my little bag looked out for going in to hospital. I haven't packed anything yet, but at least I have a bag! :)
I hope you are all keeping well.
xx


----------



## lilashwee

fifemum85 said:


> Congrats and welcome *Meldy84* and *lilashwee*, nice to hv new faces. How are you keeping? Any ideas what yous are having? Preferences?
> Congrats to *Scot_17*! Glad scan went well hun! Welcome to Team Pink :) Have you bought anything pink yet? The day I found out (as much as I said I wouldn't be), I was on Next, Matalan, Asda, Tesco sites looking at all the girl's outfits hehe! :D
> *E & L's Mummy* that car sounds great for yous. Is the price in your budget though? You looking forward to moving? I'm sure everything will work out fine before baby is here. Kinda know what you mean on the not feeling preg yet. I know we're nearly into 3rd trimester, but think it won't sink in really til I have house all organised, nursery done and my hospital bag ready hehe! Bump is v active, growing a fair bit. (Well bigger than i was with my daughter anyway) The extra weight is taking some getting used to and sleep is proving impossible. I get 3 hours most nights.Heartburn Ive learned to live with cos Gaviscon isnt doing anything :( Rant over lol!
> My cat finally had he kittens lastnight around 9pm. She's had 5 black ones, theyre gorgeous! Having to seperate my older kitten (Josie) from a previous litter as she keeps growling. I'm sure she'll come around soon though to having more kittens in the house.
> Hoping to get out of the house this weekend and stock up on nappies while Pampers coupons etc are still in date. Also need a new bra, no idea what size I am...have shot up from a 34C to a 36D, now I'm outgrowing those. Lol! With DD I went up to a 34D final couple of weeks of pregnancy. This one is costing a fortune :)
> Hope you are all keeping well, keep me updated. Spk soon x x

hey well im not sure what im having i think its a girl but il find out in july lol. congrats on the kittens aswell. i have bought all the clothes i will need for a new born already. i like being prepaired and its all folded up neatley in the drawers too :D x


----------



## E&L's mummy

We've bought a car!!!! well its our on the 1st july but its ours lol. Fiat Multipla. its sooo odd looking it funny and suits our needs.
how you doing hun?? xx


----------



## fifemum85

*Scottishmum2b* nah we are selling the kittens, once they're old enough to leave Misty. I know they're going to good homes then, as most people won't pay out money to neglect an animal. Had a fun week seperating them from Josie as she wouldn't accept them. She now goes in the cage and cleans them. Phew! It's a shame for her when they climb all over her trying to get milk. She's too young to understand. Bless :)
Soz to hear about the heartburn. All the midwives tell you is eat little and often, and no spicy food or caffeine before bed. Have heard puting milk in freezer til it gets v cold then drinking it helps. Works a little for me. Doc gave me Gaviscon but think Ive taken it so often I'm immune now. Rennies is good though. Good luck! 
Won't be long now til you'll have to pack hospital bag...how exciting! U looking forward to it? 
*Lilashwee* you sound v organised hun. Congrats! Have you bought all neutral or some colours? How have you been feeling?
*E&L'sMummy* Wow! Congrats! U finally got one eh. U'll feel more relaxed now at least. My Aunty has a multipla, they're meant to be very reliable cars. Good choice. :) I'm doing good. Still not getting full nights sleep due to baby moving and bump making it hard to get comfy, but togging on hehe! Been busy last 2 days decorating nursery. Will update pics on my Photobucket page. It's getting there. Cot arrives on or before the 14th so trying to get it done for then. Other than that I've been enjoying our unusually good weather :) Got burnt the other day and threw a hissy fit at my OH because none of my shorts etc fit hehe! The joys of hormones lol! How are you? What have you been getting up to? All organised for moving? x x


----------



## cherryness

Hi all :)

Bump is very active. Although maybe done a bit too much swimming yesterday as today iv been suffering from what i think is round ligament pain. Sharp stabby pains on left side, baby is still wriggling around loads... so *shrugs*... IDK. I'll keep an eye on it :( but I suppose its my own stupid fault for doing so much swimming...


----------



## Scottishmum2B

That's true about paying the money for them. I would just want to keep all the puppies if Roxie had any.
Im really looking forward to packing the bag, it will make it feel more real. Daft, I know! :) I'm not actually sure what I need to pack, but there is a post in third trimester about it, so I will have a look at that. To be honest, I don't even know when to pack.
We will hopefully get our ensuite finished in the next couple of weeks, thank goodness, I've been having a bath all this time and I can't wait to get my shower back, the bath is a bit uncomfortable now.
I will def try those things for the heartburn. It has been ok the last couple if days but I'm sure it will come back with a vengeance soon enough. :)
xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Cherryness, when I've been really busy and active I find I was getting those pains as well. I never worried as I assumed it was round ligament pains. It was a stitch like pain in the side of my bump. I still get a pain every now and again.
But swimming is great, keep it up. (not if ur in so much pain right enough!) I haven't been swimming for a while. Need to get a new costume to get this bump in to. :)
xx


----------



## Lisa1981

fifemum85 said:


> *Scottishmum2b* nah we are selling the kittens, once they're old enough to leave Misty. I know they're going to good homes then, as most people won't pay out money to neglect an animal.

Erm would have to disagree with this. I volunteer for Boxer Welfare and we take in dogs every week where people have paid around £600 for them only to ill-treat/neglect/abuse them.


----------



## lilashwee

fifemum85 said:


> *Scottishmum2b* nah we are selling the kittens, once they're old enough to leave Misty. I know they're going to good homes then, as most people won't pay out money to neglect an animal. Had a fun week seperating them from Josie as she wouldn't accept them. She now goes in the cage and cleans them. Phew! It's a shame for her when they climb all over her trying to get milk. She's too young to understand. Bless :)
> Soz to hear about the heartburn. All the midwives tell you is eat little and often, and no spicy food or caffeine before bed. Have heard puting milk in freezer til it gets v cold then drinking it helps. Works a little for me. Doc gave me Gaviscon but think Ive taken it so often I'm immune now. Rennies is good though. Good luck!
> Won't be long now til you'll have to pack hospital bag...how exciting! U looking forward to it?
> *Lilashwee* you sound v organised hun. Congrats! Have you bought all neutral or some colours? How have you been feeling?
> *E&L'sMummy* Wow! Congrats! U finally got one eh. U'll feel more relaxed now at least. My Aunty has a multipla, they're meant to be very reliable cars. Good choice. :) I'm doing good. Still not getting full nights sleep due to baby moving and bump making it hard to get comfy, but togging on hehe! Been busy last 2 days decorating nursery. Will update pics on my Photobucket page. It's getting there. Cot arrives on or before the 14th so trying to get it done for then. Other than that I've been enjoying our unusually good weather :) Got burnt the other day and threw a hissy fit at my OH because none of my shorts etc fit hehe! The joys of hormones lol! How are you? What have you been getting up to? All organised for moving? x x

well it will be in white for the first wee while lol x


----------



## cherryness

I just got my pram :D skate mamas and papas ... it changes from a pram to a pushchair (forward or rearfacing). Im stupidly overly excited by this buy LOL! Any one else got their pram yet? And if any of you have this make do you know if the carrycot mode can be used temporarily as a cot if your over at someones house for the night? :S


----------



## darkangel1981

we got our pram last week :D Chicco trio black label. 

cherryness i think you can let them sleep in the carrycot part of these prams if its flat but im not 100% is it the kind that folds up into the carrycot or does it have a special part??


----------



## cherryness

darkangel1981 said:


> we got our pram last week :D Chicco trio black label.
> 
> cherryness i think you can let them sleep in the carrycot part of these prams if its flat but im not 100% is it the kind that folds up into the carrycot or does it have a special part??

It folds from carrycot into a pushchair. I just checked the webbie and it says yes... so i guess it can ! I just need to try find the sheets for this pram now which seem pretty hard to come by :S 

I like your pram ! its very classy :D looks pretty mobile as well , great size too ! gd choice x


----------



## darkangel1981

i like your pram too!!! just saw it on there website... very nice :D

baby is going nuts tonight... is very low and having much fun having a party on my bladder ...

Im confused as to how much of everything you need, i have 8 vest, 8 sleep suits both in newborn sizes... far too many bibs but you can never have enough, hats, socks, a jacket and trousers. need to get a pramsuit.. i don't know if its worth buying anymore until its born as we don't know what baby is... all so confusing...

ooh did win a breastpump on ebay for £35 with pp, the medila swing pump in great condition...


----------



## fifemum85

HI ladies, hope you are all well. Hows bumps all doing? Getting frustrated yet?
*E&L's Mummy* how are you doing? Do you have your car? Hope the house move is going ok. I'm good, just suffering from little sleep lol! Been painting more of nursery to keep occupied but can't get comfortable at night at all. lol! Dread when I get bigger hehe!
*Cherryness* what a good purchase. I have Mamas n Papas Ultima. You can use carrycot as a moses basket but you're best to buy a mattress for overnight sleeps as the pram one isn't recommended. Hope this helps. Know how u feel about the pram though. Mine is in the hall and I cannot wait to take it out hehe! :) Glad to hear baby is active and well.
*ScottishMum2b* hope you are well. Not sure when to pack hospital bag. Guess you can go in anytime after 36 weeks really (sometimes b4) so anytime is fine really. Think I read 7 or 8 sleepsuits, vests, some mitts, hats, suits, bibs, cardigans, disposable briefs, breast pads, PJs, slippers, etc. Good luck! Looking forward to getting mine packed, will be quite exciting. What have you been getting up to?
*DarkAngel1981* Sounds like you are all organised. Your choice if you want baby in neutral or colours. Im sure you can pick up a nice pramsuit in lemon or lime. Congrats on your ebay purchase :) How have you been feeling? Have most of baby clothes in too, just iffy about buying the Summer stuff in just now cos it'll probably be colder in Sept. Have a little Winnie the Pooh dress, tghts and cardigan but will prob change mind nearer the time. lol!
Been so busy with Nursery. Daniel decided it wasn't girly enough so we have kept theme but changed the bottom panel of wall to purple. Also added baby's name above Yoshi (pics updated) Cot arrives tomorrow so v excited! Drawers will have to be ordered, out of stock. Grr! Be glad to see the back of the cardboard boxes in there lol! DD also has 1st trial day of school tmos...busy week ahead :) x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. Well that's us eventually got our skirting boards on and the carpet down in the nursery so I can start getting the furniture in. We have a wardrobe and chest of drawers (not new) and we are picking up the cot bed tomorrow. It's starting to feel a bit more real.
I had a midwife appointment this week, the baby is breech, although I'm told not to worry as there is still plenty time. If she's still breech when I go back in 2 weeks, I'll get another scan to check the they will talk about my options.
I also have rib flare, ouch! Although it will be worth it when she is here. I'm getting pretty excited now, only 8 weeks to go (if she is on time!) :)
How was your daughters trial day of school? I hope she enjoyed it.
Thanks for the list for the hospitals bag, I'm going to get a start on that in the next week. :)

I hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## xcarlydx

Hey! I'm another scottish mum, I stay in Ayrshire.. I used to visit fife alot though and Crail, lovely places! Congrats to you all :) x


----------



## GlitterStar

im From Dundee but live in Paisley:D x not due till November tho x


----------



## Becca2704

Oh hello im from kirkcaldy! :D not due til november xx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi *xCarlydx, Glitterstar and Becca2704* hope uz are all well. How is pregnancy going so far?
Aw thats great about the nursery *Scottishmum2b*! Not long at all now. Hope she's on time and theres no problems. She'll probably turn before she i due fingers crossed. :) How have you been feeling? What's rib flare?
Natalie's school visit was good. She cant wait to go! I on the other hand was all emotional when she tried on uniform for sizes hehe! My baby is growing up. SHe has her 5th bday on Saturday so we are taking her Hello Kitty shopping in Edinburgh. Thats what she asked for as shes never been on train before. Bless! Cant wait to see her face when she gets her prezzies. Been unwell the last week or so (v little appetite n no energy) so havent been up to much. Nursery almost done, phew! The cot looks good, just to order dresser and drawers in the next wk or so. Have updated pics - www.photobucket.com/fifemum85. Will be glad to see the stuff away tidy instead of in bags n boxes lol!
Bump is getting a lot bigger and is giving me nice sharp kicks in the ribs (ouch!) as well as heartburn. Love feeling her move though, she actually reacts to prods now lol! Hows ur bump? You'll be getting restless and impatient now eh? Have fun packing your hospital bag :) A spray bottle of water or hand fan is good to pack too to cool you down. Keep us updated x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. Sorry it's taken me so long to reply.
Well rib flare is to do with the baby being on one side (happens to be my left) and they are pushing against the ribs which causes pain. It's pretty common apparently. It's easing off a little so she has maybe moved a little. I think she is maybe trying to turn in to the head down position as I was feeling her hiccups lower down, I usually feel them quite high up by my ribs. So fingers crossed she is turning. I have the midwife on Thursday and she will be able to tell me more.
How are you feeling now? I hope you have gotten your appetite back.
Did Natalie enjoy her birthday and her presents? :)
I haven't been getting as much movement in my bump as I used to, I'm just outing it down to her running out of room. I'm not worried yet as I still feel her, just different movement I suppose. I have been getting sharp pains in the bottom of my bump the last couple of days, so I think I'll mention that to the midwife when I go. I don't know if it's normal or not, but I'm guessing there is bound to be some pain.
I'm getting pretty impatient now, I just want to be able to see my baby. I'm getting really excited now. I just have the black out blind, curtains and a couple of shelves to put up in the nursery and that's it done. Hurrah. :)


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Oh and your nursery looks fantastic. :) Who is the artist? You have made a great job of it.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks, good to hear from you. Glad the rib flare has settled, doesn't sound pleasant. How have you been feeling otherwise? Ul be getting fed up now huh?
Appetite has returned, a bit at least. Not eating as much as I was but not too worried, baby is active enough. Natalie had a lovely bday, she enjoyed Edinburgh and got spoiled with Hello Kitty stuff. Got her school uniform too, so kinda organised there. She starts school Aug. No long away at all. Just hit me the other day that she'll be in school abt a month then her sister will be here lol! 
Had midwife today, went well. Baby v active, right size of uterus etc. She seems to be sitting facing forward upside down. Back to my back the midwife said. It explains the sharp kicks to the ribs anyway. Hopefully she'll turn around in a few wks.
Ur nursery sounds lovely, ul have to post pics :) Not much to buy either so thts good, no stress lol! Ours is getting there. Ordering drawers Mon, dresser and mattress probably in nxt couple of wks. Have bottles, bouncy chair, blankets and blackout blind to get too. Cant wait til its all finished. :) My fiance done all the drawing and I done the painting, so it was a joint effort. Love it tho! Have cross stitched some yoshis and other characters for the bumper etc.
Has your heartburn settled? Not sure abt the pain under bump. Could be stretching as baby will be moving lower down. Might also be Braxton hicks if it feels like tightening, then settles. Let me know how midwife goes :) Up to much over the weekend? x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi.
Aw, I'm starting to get fed up now, especially being pregnant in this hot weather, it's not the comfiest is it? Although, I sat out in the back garden reading for a few hours yesterdays, and I've burnt my arms and legs, I am an idiot! It's hard enough sleeping without being sunburnt!
What have you been up to this weekend? We had a BBQ yesterday. My fiance had his pals round for a drink, I sat inside since I was burnt, then they disappeared to his pals to watch the boxing.
I'm sure ur baby will turn, mine is still turning, I can tell from where I feel her hiccups. Sometimes I feel them down at the bottom of the bump, other times at the top.
My heartburn has, more or less, disappeared, touch wood. :) Its maybe because she is mostly head down rather than breech. So it's nice to get a break from that. :)
When I was at the midwife she said the baby was head down and my bump is measuring as it should be. I have started getting Braxton hicks, they are painless, just my bump gets really hard. I think the pains at the bottom of my bump were just stretching pains, Ive only had the odd twinge the last couple of days.
Once I have figured out how to put photos on here, I'll put some pictures of my nursery on. :)
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, omg not long for u to go eh. U getting excited. Def know where you're coming from about the heat, its too much. Would get cranky in the heat b4 when I was preg, but now 10 times worse lol! Can only seem to fit maxi dresses and even they dont help lol! 
Glad u had a nice bbq. Was at my sis in laws for a bbq the other week and had to sit under shade the whole time. Her friend brought her baby girl along too so that just made me more impatient hehe! 
Glad ur heartburn has cleared up hun, braxton hicks arent v nice tho. Uncomfortable. Ur body is telling you baby won't be long though so thats always good. I have no idea how to post pics on here yet so cant help there. I just made a photobucket page then posted link, seemed easier lol! How is the nursery coming along? U all prepared for baby?
Got drawers delivered today, so once Daniel built them I spent some time filling them lol! Apparently I was like a little schoolgirl lol! Kept cooing and awwing the outfits hehe! V excited! Just have blinds and dresser to get then hopefully its all done :)
Bump is getting v big and the stretching pains can be tough. It's taking its toll on back too! Going away Sunday for a few days to my in laws to relax and have some retail therapy at designer outlet so that is keeping me sane lol! Will bew nice to escape and not cook, clean, change cat litter, feed kittens etc lol! U have anything nice planned before baby is here? Howd the hospital bag packing go? x x


----------



## jo_lou_pip

Hi anyone from my part of scotland iam louise iam 13 weeks pregnant iam from kilwinning in north ayrshire iam looking to make new friends in the area as iam just new around this part i dont have any friends to be truthful.only friend is my husbabnd john who i married a few weeks ago and moved in with him,.we are due our 1st baby on 14th jan 2012.i would love to meet up with people for coffee or chat.


----------



## fifemum85

Hiya Jo, welcome to the page. Im from Fife which is a bit far I guess. Ur welcome to share experiences and news on here if you like. Congratulations on your pregnancy! How have you been so far?
x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Well I am getting pretty excited now about this baby being here. :)
I'm starting to get a lot of braxton hicks now, they aren't painful, just uncomfortable as my bump really tightens. I'm also getting some stretching pains now, across the bottom of my bump. I just hope it means my body is getting ready and I won't go too long over, 4 weeks till my due date now. :)
The nursery just needs the blind put up and the shelves painted and put up. I just got the car seat along from my mums yesterday so we are prepared in case anything happens early. I just have to get some new born clothes, as all I have is 0-3 months, which might be a little big, I wish I knew what size she would be, would be so much more helpful! :) I think she might be long though as I'm reasonably tall and Grant is really tall! I don't know if it works like that though!
That is me finished work now, it's great feeling. :) As much as much as I would like to relax, I have the kitchen to paint and put new cupboards up, well I doubt I'll manage to put those up, but I can paint. :)
How have you been feeling? I bet you are really looking forward to getting away for a break. We don't have anything planned before baby arrives, just to get the house in order as the kitchen and ensuite aren't really usable the now! :)
I have a few things looked out for the hospital bag, but haven't actually packed it properly yet. I'm trying to take only what I'll need, but that's hard when I don't actually know what'll need since I've never done it before! :) When are you going to pack yours?
It's going pretty quickly isn't it? I thought it would have dragged in, can't believe I'm 36 weeks already! :)
I'm going to an antenatal class next Friday, I only asked about them on thurs when I was at the midwife. Thought I'm just as well going, see what it's all about.
Well I hope you have a great time away, with all your retail therapy. :)
Take care.

xx


----------



## fifemum85

Thanks, yeah we are having a nice time. Wow, 24 days for u hehe! Not long at all. Glad you are keeping well. Sounds like your body is preparing for baby so hopefully you'll be on time. i was late with my 1st which I've read is common. Hopefully your dates will be exact, as it gets v frustrating. When you go on a mad clean up, you'll know its soon. I was cleaning out cupboards, polishing and even dusting the cleaning product bottles! I went to hosp that night lol!
You looking forward to painting? Will take your mind off the wait at least. Not much to do in nursery either. Huge relief. Have packed hospital bag already tbh, just to pack my pjs and slippers. I'm nervous this time around I think because my friend had her son at 30 weeks so I've been panicking thinking what if lol! Hopefully I'll be a little early or on time.
Enjoying being away from things. Have had a lot of family arguments and needed the escape. Nice to get tea cooked for me, housewrk done etc. Just feel huge and normal activities are getting harder and uncomfortable.
Have cravings, heartburn settled now? Hope you're having a nice holiday too. Have fun decorating x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. How are you doing?
Well 14 days tomorrow until my due date, I hope she is on time, it's bad enough having to wait 2 weeks, never mind 4! Although at least now I know it's no longer than 4 weeks till I meet her?
How are you keeping? Did you enjoy your time away? I have just been doing things around the house, if I can manage. To be honest, I'm starting to struggle with simple things now, I think it is because of the enormous amount of weight I have put on! And because of the bump I suppose! :)
This weather is great, pity I can't really enjoy it! My feet look massive from the swelling, it's pretty horrible! My man has been laughing at how big they are. Think I might just jump on his toes to swell them up, see how he likes it! :)
Are you getting excited? I can hardly wait now, I just really want to see her.
xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Hi!! sorry ive been MIA. internet got cut off 2 weeks earlier ready for the move and i only got it back yesterday!!! what a faff! will try and catch up on you all xxx


----------



## fifemum85

HI everyone. Scottishmum2b, not long now hun. Hang in there. Ull be getting fed up now eh? Im fed up already and still have a long wait lol! Feel huge and my OH keeps making fun of my preg waddle and me trying to put socks on etc. Men eh? I threaten to sit on him, seeing I weigh about 13-14st hehe! Seems to do the trick lol! Baby is def running out of room and the kicks are getting painful (didnt have that first time around) Can definitely relate with the chores, they are getting difficult. Some days I barely have the energy or breath lol! 
U had any braxton hicks? Signs? Hope she comes on time for you. Nothing worse than going over it just drags. What else have you been getting up to? Ive had the odd trip out with friends since I got back. The break was nice and relaxing but missed my cats and kittens lol! Plans for the next few weeks are saving pennies to get the last bits and pieces so Im not panicking nearer time hehe!
*E & Ls Mummy* welcome back hun! How was the move? U all settled now? What have you been getting up to? Keep in touch
Lisa x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Oh yeah, really fed up now! I've found the whole pregnancy has went so quickly (now that I look back) but I bet these last weeks drag in, especially if I go over. I had the midwife yesterday and the baby's head isn't even engaged yet!! She also told me I am having a decent size baby, when I asked what she meant, she just said it was no 5 pounder! So now I'm worried my baby will be massive!!
I know the feeling with the men, I get teased for everything, how big my feet are, how I have an impressive waddle and even how I can't pick things off the floor very easily, if at all! Just as well I know he's joking! Or I would sit on him, I'm huge! :)
I get braxton hicks, a bit more frequently now, I usually just notice my bump getting really hard. The last couple of nights though, I've noticed I get period like cramps at the bottom of my bump when I get bh's. It prob won't mean anything though and it's only when I'm in bed at night, so maybe I'm lying funny.
Not that long for you to go now either though. Do you still have a lot of wee things to get? I probably do but can't think what. :)
Well my kitchen is almost finished and my en suite is getting the shower unit put in today. I'm looking forward to getting that, I feel like a beached whale in the bath. Ha! :)
I haven't been doing much apart from getting the house in order, trying to give it a spring clean so once the baby is here, it will be lovely and fresh (well as much as it can be with a big dog running around the place!) :) I've met up with friends, just for a chat, haven't really been anywhere because I'm so uncomfy now! :(
Is ur man excited about becoming a dad? Mine is, keeps saying that it will be a nightmare with a house full of girls though. :)
xx


----------



## sarah30

Hi just thought I would check in and say Hi. Expecting first wee one from West Fife. Having a really difficult time though. Due November XXX


----------



## E&L's mummy

yeah we are getting there. only unpacked half the house as it looks like we could be moving out of the area in the next few months so dont see the point. its all a bit of a mess tbh. Ive had an up and down pregnancy this time round, few stays in hospital for various things but have my c-section date booked for 15th sep! 7 weeks to go. 

hows tricks with you hun??xxx
oh and should we ask admin to move this to the discussions bit rather then 2nd tri now???xxx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi E&L's mummy, we are prob best getting it moved, how do we go about that?
I'm sorry to hear you haven't had an easy time. I hope you are doing alright now.
xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

Scottishmum2B said:


> Hi E&L's mummy, we are prob best getting it moved, how do we go about that?
> I'm sorry to hear you haven't had an easy time. I hope you are doing alright now.
> xx

thanks hun. x
we either make a new tread or we pm admin with the link and ask them to move the whole thread over. was just an idea easp as we are mostly in 3rd tri now not 2nd xx


----------



## fifemum85

Aye true, soz to hear u were in hosp *E & Ls mummy*. Are u doing ok now? You'll be getting impatient too. 15th, thats close to me :) Getting so fed up, can hardly do anything. Getting cramps, backache, sore legs u name it lol! Dont think she'll be small either, was a lot smaller with my DD and she was 7lb 10 lol!
*Scottishmum2b* sounds like you're going to have a time of labour then if baby is no 5 pounder hehe! Good luck. Hopefully you'll not go over your date hun. Will keep fingers crossed for you. Have got nearly everything in woo! Still to get mattress, dresser and blinds, but not rushing as baby will be in room with us in her moses basket for first few weeks. Just baby monitors to get and treating myself to new pjs for the hosp bag :) Sad i know :) Daniel is v excited about being a dad, although I think hes fed up of me complaining and making rest stops everywhere hehe! Ur man will be counting the days down too eh? Has your cleaning bug kicked in then? Im sure you'll have the house lovely for your little ones arrival, just dont overdo it or baby will be making a quicker appearance lol! Keep us posted hun :)
Welcome *Sarah30*, hope you are well hun. How have things been? Sorry to hear you're having a time of it. Hopefully it'll fly by. Are you excited? Know what you're having? x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

My fiancé is getting a little impatient now as well, he just wants to meet his baby girl, pity she is taking her time! :) I think he will be glad when she is here so he doesn't have to run after me as much. Not that I have him doing an awful lot, it's just becoming more difficult to get of the sofa. :)
Sounds like you have everything more or less ready now. Time to sit back and relax before the baby arrives? I am just pottering about the house most days, getting the house work done and trying to keep busy so the days go in quicker. Although today has been quite a lazy day. My dog was spayed on Wed and had a lump removed from her teet to see if it is cancerous (hopefully not). Well last night she just wouldn't settle and kept walking about, she was too sore to lie down so I got up about 2 in the morning and didn't really sleep after that (hence my lazy day). I felt terrible as there wasn't anything I could do to help her apart from try to get her to sleep on her side. She was ok today, but has started pacing again tonight. So it will be an early appointment with the vet tomorrow I think. Poor wee dog! :( How are your kittens getting on? How long until you rehome them?
I hope you are keeping well. Take care.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Aw what a shame, is she okay? NOthing worse when you feel so helpless eh? Hope it isnt cancerous. A few days and you may even go early yet :) How exciting! :D Its good your man is helping you get around etc. Its a nightmare getting settled, etc nearer your date. Enjoy the relaxation while you can huni, baby will turn things upside down when shes here lol!
Seem to have most of the stuff organised, which isnt like me at all. Daniel is going mental though cos my uncle added me to Facebay (a selling group on Facebook) and I am ADDICTED! Bought a musical baby chair for £30, PsP for him, and looking at baby monitors now lol! Have sold a few bits and pieces we dont use too :) Baby is def preparing I think, v little room so constantly have stretching pains, braxton hicks OUCH and of course heartburn lol! Midwife on Thurs so hoping she'll tell me that she isnt back to back anymore and is lower :) You should drink some strawberry/raspberry leaf tea. Its supposed to help bring on labour or at least make it more comfortable. Hope to hear of your good news and new arrival soon huni, take it easy x x


----------



## Scottishmum2B

My dog is a lot better now, she can lie down and it doesn't seem to bother her (sometimes she jumps up but that isn't very often now). We take her back to the vet tomorrow to get her stiches out, I don't think that will be pleasant, for her or me!!
Your man shouldn't be to mad with you, you bought him a present as well! :) That seems like quite a good thing being able to sell things you no longer need, and using the money to buy more things you do need, or want. :)
I'm not long back from the midwife, the baby is still not engaged! :( I have been booked in for an induction on the 23rd, I'm really really hoping I start before that but I don't think it's looking good if she isn't even engaged yet! I also asked the midwife what she meant by a decent sized baby, since she told me last time that she is no 5 pounder! Well she thinks at least 8lb something! My god!!! What the hell will she be if I go to the 23rd!! How did it go for you at the midwife? I hope she isn't back to back anymore.
I have been taking raspberry leaf tablets for a few weeks now, it hasn't done anything to bring on labour for me, but I have heard it helps with contractions.
Aw and my heartburn is back, nightmare isn't it?!
I hope I have some good news soon. My mum is convinced she will be a Sunday baby, so I hope she is right and it's this Sunday. :)
Take care. xx


----------



## sarah30

Hi Scottishmum2B just to say I hope everything goes okay as I noticed you are over your due date. Will be thinking about you. Big hugs XXX


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Thanks sarah30. I'm still waiting, I have a feeling I will go the duration and need an induction! :(
I hope you are keeping well.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Aw glad your dog is ok. Hmm maybe shes bising her time. Kow what you mean though, shes getting bigger the longer shes in there lol! 8lb? OUCH! lol! Hopefully she'll come on her own. Whateevr you do do not resort to old methods and take Castor Oil, you will be sick! lol! I got desperate and tried it, you never forget it lol!
Midwife went well. shes tested me to see if I have strep B again so should get the results Thurs. hoping I dont cos i dont fancy being taken in early again in labour and kept in for 3 days afterwards :( Baby is head down but centimeters away from being engaged, so can move. Im measuring exact for my date but she says baby doesnt have a lot of water so Im probably having a big one. My fiance was 9lb something when he was born, dont fancy that lol! Braxton Hicks and heartburn are driving me crazy, other than that Im fine. She is running out of room tho and stretching me. The joys :) 5 weeks to go though so Im hoping they go fast. My DD had a good first day at school. i was all emotional and she was saying "mum you can go, I'll see you later" etc. They grow too fast! She was only in for half day and I ddnt know what to do with myself. Should really sleep and relax while I still can lol! Any signs of her coming yet?? Fingers crossed its the weekend hun. Keep us posted :) xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

I've heard bad stories about castor oil so I def will be keeping away from that! I'm typing this as I bounce on my exercise ball, hopefully that will eventually work! Still no signs that she is on her way unfortunately. I'm trying to keep busy with walking, housework etc, but it's starting to get really difficult as I'm so tired.
Aw I hope the test comes back negative, no one wants to be in hospital longer than they need to. That's good she is measuring as she should be. I think I read that second babies can engage later or maybe won't even engage until in labour?!
I was 8lb something when I was born, and my fiancé was 9lb something so I kinda thought we would have a big one.
I'm sure the 5 weeks will fly in, they went really quickly for me. This bit is dragging though!
I'm glad your girl enjoyed her first day at school. It must be hard though, her being with you a lot, then her growing up and going to school! A few of my friends kids are going in to P1 this year and they were dreading it.
Hopefully I will be posting here in a few days to say I've had my baby, if not, at least it's only 6 days till I get induced.
Take care.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Yeah its hard watching her go to school, shes all grown up lol! She loves it though and has made a few friends :) Hopefully not long for you now then, the exercise ball and raspberry leaf tea should help. Will keep fingers crossed for you. 
How are you feeling? Called the midwife the other day and she says the test was clear, so I should be in for 6 hours only. Phew! She did say that it may show later so they may take precaution and give me antibiotics throughout labour to be safe. V tired these days and huge. Had a bit of pain when walking around but no 'show' so Im assuming its Braxton Hicks. Its a sharp pain low down like a dropping sensation. Have also heard she may not engage til later. Hope she goes down soon :) Shes around a centimetre or so away. Look forward to hearing of your good news soon hun x x


----------



## Babytoots

Hello Everyone.... I am also from Fife and having my first baby... a bouncing boy... I am due 3rd November :) and looking for a text bump buddy .. any takers? :)


----------



## fifemum85

Congrats Babytoots, hope all is well. How you been feeling? Most women on this page are due Sept/Oct but feel free to update us and keep in touch hun. Are you excited? Names picked? x x


----------



## fifemum85

Hi ladies, hope you are well. Looking forward to updates from you all :) Scottishmum2b, I hope you and your DD are doing well and shes being good for you. Congratulations hun! :) Yous will be over the moon :)
Update - have had contractions since 7pm Sat night, 30mins apart. Sore around pelvis and backache. Went in yesterday but it didnt progress so have been home just getting on with it. Have been told to go back in when 5 mins apart. Shes a decent weight apparently so hoping she comes sooner rather than later as my fiance was a big baby hehe! No show, plug or anything so on a mission after Thurs. Going to try some Raspberry Leaf tea, Pineapple and anything else :) How are you all? Bumps still v active? Yous all ready for your little ones? Not too long for us all Phew! x x


----------



## cherryness

I havent posted up on here for ages! sorry! nice to see scottishmum2b has had her little one :D Bump is doing well , im having a boy ! and im getting to the fed up of waiting stage... still- only 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi ladies.
How are you doing?
Fifemum85, have you had your little bundle?
My baby girl was born on the 25th, I won't go in to the details as it didn't go well for me. She was really big, 10lb 3oz!! We were expecting about 8 or 9lbs! I needed an emergency section which also didn't go well. However, my baby is healthy and I am recovering well. We got out of hospital on the 29th. We have named her Isabella and she is a wee beauty. My fiancé is off work for another 2 weeks, which is a god send as I don't think I'd manage myself quite yet.
I hope you and your bumps are doing well. Not long for everyone now. :)

xx


----------



## E&L's mummy

hey scottishmum. sorry it was a rough one hun. lovely name and wow!! what a whopper!! Im just checking in as next thurs is our section day. xxxx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi E&L's mummy. Good luck for your section. Not long till your baby is here now. :)
Looking forward to hearing when your little one is here.

xx


----------



## fifemum85

Great to hear from you Scottishmum2b! Soz to hear it didnt go so well. What a lovely name! You'll have to post some pics of her. Congratulations huni! How is she settling at home?Yous will be over the moon :)
Little one is still not here yet. Was at hosp after 36 weeks wi contractions but they went :( Then had mw on 6th. SHe said I was measuring 40 weeks when I shouldve been 37+6! Jeezo! According to my ovulation dates etc my due date wouldve been 7th, but theyre still keeping it at 21st! Gonna have a 10lb baby too I think. She is huge! Thought my waters went on the 6th after mw even tho she wasnt engaged. Got to hosp and was told that its extra discharge and baby is now engaged 2/5. Getting loads of backache and have had the ok to try induce myself at home but NOTHING seems to work! Pineapple, spicy food, long walks, clary sage oil, evening primrose oil, sex, nipple stimulation, raspberry leaf tea, etc. Really dont wanna do Castor oil but she is getting way to big and causing sciatica! Hopefully she will come soon :)
E&Ls Mummy, glad you are well. Looking forward to hearing from you soon about your new arrival :D You all settled into new house? Keep in touch xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi Fifemum, sorry it has taken so long to reply, things have been non stop trying to get settled in to things.
We are starting to get in to the swing of things more, I'm finding things a lot easier. At the start I was panicking when she cried as I didn't know what she wanted but I'm starting to feel more relaxed now. I'm even getting used to the lack of sleep. :) Hopefully she will start to go down earlier and sleep longer soon.
I had her at the baby clinic on Tuesday and she is 11lb 8oz so she is putting the weight on!
I hope you are well and look forward to hearing from you.
xx


----------



## fifemum85

Hi, soz for late update. Glad Isabella is well and is settling. Takes a wee while to get into routine so dont worry too much. Hope you are keeping well too :)
Had Charlotte May Wilson on the 17th September (scrubbing the floor finally induced me 5 days early hehe!). 26 hours in labour, not much fun. Had some gas and air, morphine then epidural to progress. Turned out she was facing into hip so had to get forcepts (they failed). Ended up getting emergency section in the end, and she was born at 6.06am. 8lb 8oz so kinda glad I didnt push her out hehe! She is settling fine and is breastfeeding well. Had a tough few weeks wi thrush, anaemia, mastitis and an infection in womb. Recovering now though :) Absolutely love being a mum again. Natalie and Daniel are over the moon with her too. Getting a few smiles when I copy her expressions which just makes my day and I forget all about the lack of sleep lol! Halloween soon.. whats everyone up to? Anything exciting?
I hope everyone is well. Look forward to hearing about all of your bundles soon. Definitely worth the wait :D xx


----------



## Scottishmum2B

Hi. It's great to hear from you. I'm glad Charlotte is here safely, even if it was really tough on you. How are you recovering from everything? It sounds really horrible what you went through so i hope you are ok. They are worth it though, aren't they? :)
Are you coping with the sleepless nights? How does she do at night? I hear that breastfed babies feed more often? Unfortunately I wasn't able to breastfeed. :( Although she is doing great on formula.
Is Daniel enjoying being a dad? G is loving it. Isabella looks just like him but has my eyes. Who does Charlotte look like?
She has the cold the now which hasn't been much fun! She also has her vaccinations on Thursday which I'm not looking forward to. I have the calpol all ready in case she needs it.
We don't have any plans for Halloween, what about you? Is Natalie dressing up? Is she enjoying being a big sister?
We have a wedding a week on Friday which I'm really looking forward to. I have a lovely dress which I was hoping to wear but unfortunately the baby weight is hanging about. I put on about 4 stone through the pregnancy but struggling to lose the last stone! So I'm having to buy something new, never a bad thing I suppose. :)

Take care.

x


----------

